# Ever try an Osram 64633 15V 150watt bulb?



## zehnmm (Aug 15, 2006)

I have recently been trying out, in my Mag 3D (quad-bored with 12x CBP1650's, high-temp KIU socket) the Osram 64633 15V, 150watt bulb ($4.50 each at bulbconnection.com.) This is in direct-drive mode.

Now this is really the opposite of true CPF passion: underdriving a bulb vs. overdriving. What blasphemy! But, at my house, we have some outdoor halogen lights that are rated at 130V, and when underdriven, give a longer bulb life.

The 64633 bulb rates at 5600 bulb lumens. At 13.2volts to the bulb, I calculate that I get an estimated 2327 torch lumens with WA re-rating formulas and a 65% torch/bulb conversion factor. (When it first turns on, it is brighter, such as est. 3155 torch lumens at 14.4V; after running a few minutes, I figure that due to voltage sag of the 1650's, the volts to the bulb drop to about 12 volts, yielding 1667 torch lumens.) 

The deal is that it is more yellow than other solutions, such as the Osram 62138 100watt bulb at 13.0 volts. However, I have used the light outside to run in short bursts and the yellow-ish part does not bother me at all. Moreover, you do not have to worry about flashing the bulb at voltages less than 15V. According to the re-rating formulas, the rated average bulb life of 50 hours increases when underdriven, such as 232 hours at 13.2 volts.

Has anyone else tried this bulb? Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Delvance (Aug 15, 2006)

I've been meaning to try this bulb as well...too bad the last time i ordered some Osram bulbs, they stuffed up my order and i got a 64623 instead of a 64633. I was going to try it on a combo of 12xGP2000s and maybe even 13xGp2000s but i doubt it'd take 13 DD.

I might just get some soon hrmm


----------



## zehnmm (Aug 15, 2006)

Delvance: Keep us posted! I, too, will eventually try 12 GP 2000's when I get one of AWRs battery packs. 

Regards.


----------



## Delvance (Aug 16, 2006)

Will do. Might be awhile though...the supplier i get my Osram bulbs from takes their leisurely time shipping and processing etc. They're cheap and located in Australia however (cheap shipping for me).


----------



## sylathnie (Feb 8, 2008)

I bought some of these to try in my first hotwire with a 15.6V pack. I will let you all know how they work. I'm waiting on my high temp socket now. Everything else is on it's way or already here.

Hurry up Kiu! :sigh:


----------



## rizky_p (Feb 9, 2008)

sylathnie said:


> I bought some of these to try in my first hotwire with a 15.6V pack. I will let you all know how they work. I'm waiting on my high temp socket now. Everything else is on it's way or already here.
> 
> Hurry up Kiu! :sigh:




I ordered 15.6v pack from Luxluthor meant for running 623 but thingking of using it with 633 as well, i bought several bulbs to try out and 633 is one of them...wont be too white i guess but aren't 50 hours bulbs already whiter than their 2000/4000 hours siblings?

thanks.


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok got the battery 15.6v pack from LuxLuthor. Took the 623 bulb out and replace it with 633 bulb. To my eyes it has the same brightness and burning ability compared to 623(yeah still ignite papers) The good thing is even when the pack freshly from the charger using 633 bulbs wont flashed unlike 623 which will flash instantly.

623 bulbs are not available locally i might be running 633 when running out of bulbs.

thanks.


----------



## Taboot (Mar 2, 2008)

rizky_p said:


> Ok got the battery 15.6v pack from LuxLuthor. Took the 623 bulb out and replace it with 633 bulb. To my eyes it has the same brightness and burning ability compared to 623(yeah still ignite papers) The good thing is even when the pack freshly from the charger using 633 bulbs wont flashed unlike 623 which will flash instantly.
> 
> 623 bulbs are not available locally i might be running 633 when running out of bulbs.
> 
> thanks.


 
My 623 doesn't flash with Lux's 15.6 V pack hot off the charger. I'm using AW's D Incan (soft-start), so that likely helps a lot. I've run it through probably 6 cycles, no troubles.


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, never had any insta-flash really, i just got my 623. I thought that 623 will flashed with hot Pack?



Taboot said:


> My 623 doesn't flash with Lux's 15.6 V pack hot off the charger. I'm using AW's D Incan (soft-start), so that likely helps a lot. I've run it through probably 6 cycles, no troubles.


----------



## jufam44 (Mar 3, 2008)

What about running this with a 15.6v pack? Would that be right around the comfort level of the bulb?


----------



## Taboot (Mar 4, 2008)

rizky_p,

I have now gone hot off the charger to bulb 9 or 10 times on full power with AW D Incan driver with no trouble. The driver soft-starts (reduces peak in-rush current to my understanding) the bulb, so this may be saving it. Without timing it, I would estimate it takes 1 to 1.5 seconds to reach maximum brightness. Perhaps without SS, it would flash. If it matters, I also have not done any major resistance-reducing mods and it is a 4D host. 

Regards,

Taboot



rizky_p said:


> Well, never had any insta-flash really, i just got my 623. I thought that 623 will flashed with hot Pack?


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 4, 2008)

Taboot said:


> rizky_p,
> 
> I have now gone hot off the charger to bulb 9 or 10 times on full power with AW D Incan driver with no trouble. The driver soft-starts (reduces peak in-rush current to my understanding) the bulb, so this may be saving it. Without timing it, I would estimate it takes 1 to 1.5 seconds to reach maximum brightness. Perhaps without SS, it would flash. If it matters, I also have not done any major resistance-reducing mods and it is a 4D host.
> 
> ...



I dont use AW Incan driver at the moment the only thing stock is the mag switch. I am not brave enough to try it on myself right after fully charged  had to order the bulb from the states(that is half way around the globe)


----------



## Taboot (Mar 4, 2008)

rizky_p said:


> I dont use AW Incan driver at the moment the only thing stock is the mag switch. I am not brave enough to try it on myself right after fully charged  had to order the bulb from the states(that is half way around the globe)


 
Ooh yeah, don't blame you. Hopefully still good information to have. No troubles using the stock switch? Thats good to know.

Have fun with your 623!

T


----------



## RoyJ (Mar 5, 2008)

Taboot said:


> rizky_p,
> 
> I have now gone hot off the charger to bulb 9 or 10 times on full power with AW D Incan driver with no trouble. The driver soft-starts (reduces peak in-rush current to my understanding) the bulb, so this may be saving it. Without timing it, I would estimate it takes 1 to 1.5 seconds to reach maximum brightness. Perhaps without SS, it would flash. If it matters, I also have not done any major resistance-reducing mods and it is a 4D host.
> 
> ...


 
With the Icandriver, it already is lowered in resistence, so no further mods necessary (except solder some wires on the tailcap spring.


----------



## Taboot (Mar 5, 2008)

RoyJ said:


> With the Icandriver, it already is lowered in resistence, so no further mods necessary (except solder some wires on the tailcap spring.


 
Please explain this mod, if you would.


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 5, 2008)

Taboot said:


> Ooh yeah, don't blame you. Hopefully still good information to have. No troubles using the stock switch? Thats good to know.
> 
> Have fun with your 623!
> 
> T



Nope no trouble at the switch other than the switch feels sticky sometimes, probably because of the arc...


----------



## cat (Mar 5, 2008)

So the resistance across the switch contacts is gradually increasing. 

Taboot, search for 
tail spring resistance
...you should get to the link to AWR's photos. 
You solder a piece of desoldering braid - or thick flexible wire - between the top and bottom of the spring. It reduces the resistance of the spring by about 90%.


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 5, 2008)

cat said:


> You solder a piece of desoldering braid - or thick flexible wire - between the top and bottom of the spring. It reduces the resistance of the spring by about 90%.



i did the mod you mentioned but didnt realize that the tailspring has so much resistance.


----------



## Taboot (Mar 5, 2008)

cat said:


> So the resistance across the switch contacts is gradually increasing.
> 
> Taboot, search for
> tail spring resistance
> ...



Thanks cat! I'm going to give it a try tonight.


----------



## RoyJ (Mar 6, 2008)

Taboot said:


> Thanks cat! I'm going to give it a try tonight.


 
Just remember you'll need a fairly powerful iron; the 25W pencil iron definitely won't do it. My 50W iron / cheap station has a little trouble. The 130W weller pistol iron works great, on the other hand.


----------



## Taboot (Mar 6, 2008)

RoyJ said:


> Just remember you'll need a fairly powerful iron; the 25W pencil iron definitely won't do it. My 50W iron / cheap station has a little trouble. The 130W weller pistol iron works great, on the other hand.


 
Thanks. I didn;t get a chance to do it yet. I'll break out a higher wattage iron. I suppose the problem is getting the spring hot enough.?


----------



## RoyJ (Mar 6, 2008)

Yup. The spring cooled my small iron so much that it got stuck on there for a few seconds, with the solder at the tip frozen solid! (well, frozen is relative of course, as the freezing temp of the solder is what, 450F?)


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 6, 2008)

RoyJ said:


> Yup. The spring cooled my small iron so much that it got stuck on there for a few seconds, with the solder at the tip frozen solid! (well, frozen is relative of course, as the freezing temp of the solder is what, 450F?)



well i use a small gas torch since i dont have powerfull soldering iron. Do it just like a plumber when soldering a copper tube.


----------



## Taboot (Mar 6, 2008)

I tried it (With a 60W iron). Seemed like I had a good solder joint and it wicked nicely into the braid. However, once I compressed the spring a few times, it started to fail on one end. I'll have try another method...


----------



## RoyJ (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd tuck the wire under a spring winding to be extra secure. I soldered two thin wires (16gauge) instead of a single thick one. Two 16g wires of that length should easily handle 20amps.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 7, 2008)

These are the best photos of a tailcap spring mod at AWR's site.

Make sure you dremel/sand off the coating on the tailcap spring, then use some flux. It takes a while to heat up the spring hot enough to actually bond to the metal of the spring, and using a blob of solder on tip of iron to conduct heat will help.

This is one of the things I love using my Bernzomatic Mini Torch for.


----------



## Taboot (Mar 7, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> These are the best photos of a tailcap spring mod at AWR's site.
> 
> Make sure you dremel/sand off the coating on the tailcap spring, then use some flux. It takes a while to heat up the spring hot enough to actually bond to the metal of the spring, and using a blob of solder on tip of iron to conduct heat will help.
> 
> This is one of the things I love using my Bernzomatic Mini Torch for.



Thanks! I think I like the wire rather than the braid. I'll give this a shot tonight. What do you think the horsepower gain will be by reducing the resistance in the spring?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 7, 2008)

Taboot said:


> Thanks! I think I like the wire rather than the braid. I'll give this a shot tonight. What do you think the horsepower gain will be by reducing the resistance in the spring?



I just measured a stock spring Mag D which had *52 milliOhms* of resistance. Then a modded spring like pix shown above had only *2 milliOhms*, a *savings of 50 mOhms*.

So use Ohms Law V=IR and plug in the current you are using by looking it up on my destructive bulb testing thread. For example 64623 has roughly 10A, so:*10A x 0.05 Ohms = 0.5V* increase by doing this mod.​


----------



## just for fun (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in posting should have seen this long ago. I have been playing the this bulb for awhile. I am using 12 1700 elite cells in a Fivemega modded light. Its bright for sure but I for my taste is does not have the throw that other bulbs do in this set up. People sure turn away from you when you trip the switch on it though.... 

The 62138 bulb using FM's 3x2 mag head will out throw my buddies q-beam spot light which I thought was rather fun. Of course you have to drop a cell out for this bulb. 

If anyone wants to play with this bulb drop me a note I have extras.


Lynn

PS in fact if you want my whole set up PM me, I will sell it lock stock and barrel. I have another light coming from Mac to pay for.  :thumbsup:


----------

